# Conectar tres motores a un variador



## richard35 (Mar 15, 2017)

Buenas as a todos, quiero conectar tres motores a la salida del variador y conectarlos secuencialmente mediante contactores, tengo la duda de si al desclavar uno y conectar el otro perjudica la electrónica del variador, haría falta parar primero desconectar el variador y hacer la maniobra y luego encender de nuevo.
A ver si me dais algún consejo.
Gracias.


----------



## opamp (Mar 15, 2017)

Se puede perjudicar el variador, el variador siempre arranca con "SOFT STARTER" para limitar el amperaje, recuerda que en el arranque el motor demanda varias veces la corriente nominal, típicamente entre 5 a 8 veces Inominal.


----------



## richard35 (Mar 15, 2017)

Entonces conectar y desconectar contactores con el variador en marcha no se puede, muy bien.
Se podría hacerlo parando el variador antes de desconectarlo, luego conectar el otro y otra vez en marcha.
Gracias.


----------



## opamp (Mar 15, 2017)

Parando y re-arrancando si se puede para emplear el arranque suave mencionado, pero, tiene un límite de cuantas veces puede re-arrancar por hora, aunque el variador utilice arranque suave, la corriente de arranque siempre es mayor a la nominal de dos a tres veces y esto calienta al variador, por eso el límite de las re-arrancadas. Esta información debe estar en tu manual, si no es así, el servicio técnico debe tenerla. Si realizas varios arranques por hora se recomienda además del límite de éstos añadir una mayor ventilación forzada, ventilador+ extractor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Y ademá$ de la económica ? 

Por que no usar tres variadores ?


----------



## richard35 (Mar 15, 2017)

El sistema es de bombeo de agua, no hace muchas arrancadas, solo era para ir intercambiándolas cada 5 horas y darle el mismo uso a todas.
Solo en momentos puntuales cuando hay mucha demanda de caudal y llega a la frecuencia nominal me arranca la otra mediante contactor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola, que potencia tienen las bombas.?





opamp dijo:


> Parando y re-arrancando si se puede para emplear el arranque suave mencionado, pero, tiene un límite de cuantas veces puede re-arrancar por hora, aunque el variador utilice arranque suave, la corriente de arranque siempre es mayor a la nominal de dos a tres veces y esto calienta al variador, por eso el límite de las re-arrancadas. Esta información debe estar en tu manual, si no es así, el servicio técnico debe tenerla. Si realizas varios arranques por hora se recomienda además del límite de éstos añadir una mayor ventilación forzada, ventilador+ extractor.



Hola, en realidad el variador no calentará de más, en los arranques, ya que posee un sistema conmutado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Así se entiende mejor , si alternan bombas con contactor o selectora pero con el variador apagado , no habría ningún problema : tampoco si arrancan dos bombas juntas , siempre y cuando el Variador soporte esa potencia-corriente


----------



## richard35 (Mar 15, 2017)

Las bombas tienen 7.5 kW cada una y el variador también


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Entonces dos bombas juntas en el mismo variador *NO* 

Demasiado justo el variador , aún para un solo motor


----------



## fen2006 (Mar 15, 2017)

si vas a a usar dos bombas de 7.5 kw el variador deverias ser de 15 kw como minimo...
opino que es mucho gasto un variador para un sistema de bombeo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 15, 2017)

Las bombas que he visto, no utilizan variador, incluso hasta de 15kW. Cual es el motivo de utilizar variador?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2017)

Creo que el coleguilla no expresado que es un sistema de bombeo presurizado para edificio de departamentos, hoy en dia ya no se utiliza mas un tanque elevado ya que conlleva  un gasto más costoso de infraestructura que poner bombas secuenciadas, entonces para mantener la presión constante utiliza el PID que algunos variadores tienen incorporado a su programación con un presostato.

Los sistemas que he podido toquetear tienen un variador por bombas, sistema en cascada, y secuenciador de bombas


----------



## richard35 (Mar 16, 2017)

Funciona exactamente como describe capitan:aplauso


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Creo que el coleguilla no expresado que es un sistema de bombeo presurizado para edificio de departamentos, hoy en dia ya no se utiliza mas un tanque elevado ya que conlleva  un gasto más costoso de infraestructura que poner bombas secuenciadas, entonces para mantener la presión constante utiliza el PID que algunos variadores tienen incorporado a su programación con un presostato.
> 
> Los sistemas que he podido toquetear tienen un variador por bombas, sistema en cascada, y secuenciador de bombas



Hace años, mas bien décadas, que aquí está prohibido el tanque elevado; era un foco de porquería inmenso.

Se podría hacer un circuito de by-pass del variador cuando ya esté al 100% pero sería un lío interesante de contactores. Es mas fácil decirlo que hacerlo.


----------



## cargamsoft (Mar 17, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Creo que el coleguilla no expresado que es un sistema de bombeo presurizado para edificio de departamentos, hoy en dia ya no se utiliza mas un tanque elevado ya que conlleva  un gasto más costoso de infraestructura que poner bombas secuenciadas, entonces para mantener la presión constante utiliza el PID que algunos variadores tienen incorporado a su programación con un presostato.
> 
> Los sistemas que he podido toquetear tienen un variador por bombas, sistema en cascada, y secuenciador de bombas



Adicionalmente, la mayoría de los variadores (SIEMENS por ejemplo) trae ya las funciones de "By-pass" con la red eléctrica y también la función de "Re-arranque al vuelo". Estas funciones son las que permiten conectar y desconectar un motor (o varios en cascada) de la red sin "dañar" la electrónica del equipo.


----------



## jol45 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hola.
Quiero Hacer algunos comentarios al respecto:
   .- Si, se pueden conectar varios motores a un mismo variador. La potencia del variador debera ser algo mayor ( Aprox 30% mas por razones de seguridad) que la suma de las potencias de los motores que funcionaran simultaneamente.
   .- Cada motor debera tener su propio sistema de proteccion (Guarda motor ó rele termico)
   .- El control de funcionamiento del variador debera ser de tal modo que si se desconectan todos los motores, el variador se detenga.
   .- Se pueden poner en marcha o detener los motores individualmente, cumpliendo el punto anterior.
   .- La rampa de partida y detencion se cumplira al partir el primer motor y al detener el ultimo motor.
   .- Para motores corrientes nunca menos de 25Hz, (para menos frecuencia deben tener ventilacion especial) y no recomiendo mas de 70Hz como maximo (Este valor depende de la calidad del motor)
     Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 18, 2017)

La verdad es que si tengo que diseñar un sistema de bombeo con presión constante usaría sin duda un variador para cada motor
Costos ? me sale un poco mas barato y me ahorro contactores y térmicos para la conmutación

Ejemplo 3 motores de 3hp cada uno


Marca MedioPelo Weg

CFW08 10hp $ 22.532
CFW08 3HP $ 6.989

La diferencia en el conjunto es infima



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-609894857-weg-convertidor-variador-de-frecuencia-16a-10hp-380v-cfw08-_JM_


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-609894829-weg-convertidor-de-frecuencia-cfw-10-220v-3hp-10a-standar-_JM_


----------



## jol45 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hola Capitanp
    Como idea a priori, pienzo que bastaria con poner un variador solo a un motor, el cual se encargaria de mantener la precion constante o dentro de un rango, si la precion baja del limite inferior prmitido se pone en marcha un segundo motor (directo), y el motor con variador se preocupa de mantener estable la precion, y si se sobrepasa el limite superior se detiene el segundo motor.
   Y si la precion baja del limite inferior ya funcionando el segundo motor entra en funcion el tercero.
     Me queda como incognita que pasa si el variador requiere una velocidad inferior a los 25 Hz. Y si no hay consumo la precion al maximo se pueden detener las bombas???
    Es probable que nesecites mas de un controlador de precion (Presostato y ó un PLC de control)
          Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2017)

Normalmente lo que se hace es poner un par de presostatos y jugar en ese rango. Tampoco hace falta que la presión sea perfectamente constante.
Obviamente cuando no hay consumo las bombas paran, para eso está el calderín con aire que mantiene la presión.
La idea sería ahorrarse los arranques bruscos y si usas motores en arranque directo no tienes eso.

Si sabes que solo funciona uno se podría poner el variador, y unos contactores que desvíen a cada uno de los motores para el arranque, pero si se quiere  by-pasear el variador, la cosas se complica


----------

